
Doodles in the Margins of Medieval Books - prismatic
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/medieval-marginalia-books-doodles
======
pseud0r
Looks like there a medieval goatse there as well

[http://assets.atlasobscura.com/article_images/lg/41889/image...](http://assets.atlasobscura.com/article_images/lg/41889/image.jpg)

~~~
dagenleg
Risky click

------
copperx
Is there a website where one can read scanned medieval books?

~~~
ecostache
Yes:
[http://quod.lib.umich.edu/e/eebogroup](http://quod.lib.umich.edu/e/eebogroup)

[http://image.ox.ac.uk/list?collection=all](http://image.ox.ac.uk/list?collection=all)

[http://www.bodley.ox.ac.uk/dept/scwmss/wmss/medieval/browse....](http://www.bodley.ox.ac.uk/dept/scwmss/wmss/medieval/browse.htm)

[http://www.bl.uk/catalogues/illuminatedmanuscripts/welcome.h...](http://www.bl.uk/catalogues/illuminatedmanuscripts/welcome.htm)

~~~
fnord123
[http://corpus.bibliamedieval.es/](http://corpus.bibliamedieval.es/)

------
rident
got medieval? [http://www.gotmedieval.com/category/mmm-
marginalia-2](http://www.gotmedieval.com/category/mmm-marginalia-2)

